# Kontakt 6 Factory Library vs Kontakt 5



## premjj (Oct 26, 2019)

I hope this is the right sub forum to post this query in.

Can someone please share what additions Kontakt 6 offers in its factory library compared to version 5?
Specifically, any changes to the orchestral section?

Thanks


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 26, 2019)

As far as I can tell, the factory library hasn't changed at all between Kontakt 5 and 6. Kontakt 6 does add three new included libraries of hybrid organic/synth patches, though.


----------



## premjj (Oct 26, 2019)

Ok. 

I believe they include a preview version of the three new libraries in Komplete Start. Haven't checked it yet.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 26, 2019)

Yep the factory library is unchanged.


----------



## premjj (Nov 20, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep the factory library is unchanged.



Thanks.

The current Kontakt 5 Factory Library reads at 23 GB on my disk while the size of the Kontakt 6 Library mentioned on the NI website is 43 GB. 

"FACTORY LIBRARY 
The hugely popular KONTAKT Factory library contains over 43GB of meticulously recorded samples, divided into seven categories, representing over 1,000 individual instruments. It spans everything from deep-sampled symphony instruments and world music sources to vintage drum machines and classic analog synths."

Is this also taking into account anything else besides the regular Kontakt Factory Library folder?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah 43 GB is uncompressed size. For Kontakt 5 they losslessly compressed the whole library, nearly halving its size.


----------



## premjj (Nov 21, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah 43 GB is uncompressed size. For Kontakt 5 they losslessly compressed the whole library, nearly halving its size.



Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 21, 2019)

premjj said:


> I hope this is the right sub forum to post this query in.
> 
> Can someone please share what additions Kontakt 6 offers in its factory library compared to version 5?
> Specifically, any changes to the orchestral section?


I updated with Kontakt 6, and they are the same libraries.
Finally I did not see any difference, yet I was unloaded.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi
I have Kontakt 6 as part of K12U
I'd like to have the factory library show up in the library column of Kontakt.
I have on a sample hard drive Kontakt 4 library am I correct in assuming this is equivalent to the K5 factory library? If so how do I get Kontakt to see this? Native Access doesn't see it, the only version it sees is Kontakt Factory library 1.3.0 which is no longer in my system. Now I realize this is the K5 Factory Library and I mistakenly deleted it a while back thinking it was an old version due to the version # and the smaller size listed. 
How do I get NA to see it's not there any more and gain access to reinstall it?
I have an update to K6.2.1 available is there any way while updating Kontakt to also install the current Factory library and get it to show up in the library column?
Another way to ask this question, is there a way to access and install the most current K Factory library after Kontack is already installed?
Thanks
KG


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2019)

K4 is not _quite_ the same as K5 factory library. K5 and K6 can only see Kontakt 5 factory library in the Libraries tab. You need to remove your K4 factory library and install KFL 1.3.1 that NA shows. That's the one to use.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> K4 is not _quite_ the same as K5 factory library. K5 and K6 can only see Kontakt 5 factory library in the Libraries tab. You need to remove your K4 factory library and install KFL 1.3.1 that NA shows. That's the one to use.


Hi ED
Now I'm totally confused the Factory library is installed,my bad! What's puzzling is NA shows it but I can't find it on my sample drives.
When I do a search via the search window for the drive it shows up but if I quit the search mode and look for the Factory Library it's nowhere to be found.Additionally if I open Kontakt it doesn't show in the Library bar until I do a search in Kontakt.
K Factory says the version is from K5.5.2
Native Access doesn't see the K4 Factory library it only sees the K5 Factory library that I thought was not in my system any more.

I'm really confused with this one.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes you need to trash K4 library manually. Then in NA you can see where the factory library is installed. Go to that folder and manually move it to your sample drive, then in Kontakt you can relocate it.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2019)

@Ed
OK part of the puzzle is solved but still a bit weird.
This seems to be Mac related,knowing you're a Windows user it might be something you can't answer but I'll give it a shot 
I searched through every folder on the hard drive that NA said it was on and I came across a folder marked Users(491 gig) and a subfolder "shared" it has a ton of libraries that all look like they are part of Komplete, that have been hiding from me. Is this a permissions error or is this how the Factory library and the other libraries from Komplete should be residing?
Is it OK for me to rename the folder Komplete libraries?
As always Mario your assistance,knowledge and amazing attitude is most appreciated!
You're lucky your not in NYC i feel like I want to kiss a Dragon 

Thanks


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2019)

Solved,I think
Thanks for the help


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 14, 2019)

You can move those libraries wherever and rename their folders too if you want. Just as long as you point NA back to where their new location is.


----------

